
Twitter: Setting the record straight on shadow banning - tenpies
https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/company/2018/Setting-the-record-straight-on-shadow-banning.html
======
tenpies
> We do not shadow ban. You are always able to see the tweets from accounts
> you follow (although you may have to do more work to find them, like go
> directly to their profile).

I have no words.

~~~
danso
Yeah, this was a pretty bizarre post. In effect saying "We don't _technically_
shadowban, but we do suppress content in other ways!"

------
ohhellno
> Tweets from bad-faith actors who intend to manipulate or divide the
> conversation should be ranked lower

So, people who disagree with Twitter could easily fall into this policy.

I am really starting to wonder about who is feeding data into Twitter's
censorship system.

~~~
uncoder0
I'm curious too, not sure if this list has changed but this is what I could
find: [https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/a/2016/announcing-
th...](https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/a/2016/announcing-the-twitter-
trust-safety-council.html)

------
craftyguy
> Tweets from bad-faith actors who intend to manipulate or divide the
> conversation should be ranked lower

So, donald trump? Or does he get a free pass to be abusive and divisive but
all other users are held to a TOS?

------
egfx
Yeah they don't shadow ban. Sure, sometimes they will flat out suspend your
account from 2009 (without warning) that's been doing the same job for years.
@shareU :(

------
j-c-hewitt
What if social media services started offering different versions of reality
depending on your political position? So you would pick a faction and you
would not see the same suggestions and have completely different search
results from if you were in the other faction.

Instead of pointlessly sending traffic to outside websites, you could just
offer completely fictional news articles geared towards whichever faction you
were a part of. Granted, this isn't that different from the situation that
exists now but why not just take it all the way? If anything, the news would
become more compelling and competitive vis-a-vis other more imaginative
content without the need for any grounding whatsoever in fact.

------
tartuffe78
Anecdata: I don't use Twitter much, but people do send links to me
occasionally. Ones from my conservative friends often go to "You are rate
limited, please try again" or fail to load. Ones from my liberal friends
almost never do.

------
AnonymousRider
Is it just me? Did I just read a blog post that said “We don’t do this thing
I’m going to explain how we do the thing we don’t do.”

------
sonnyblarney
That PR reads like a Monty Python skit.

"That's a dead bird!"

"No it's not, it's just having a little sleep!"

etc. etc. etc.

------
jakobdabo
It's time for us tech people move to Mastodon platform, the others will follow
eventually.

------
noetic_techy
Time to roll out a decentralized alternative.

